# Radlen für den guten Zweck - Kinderkrebshilfe Frankfurt e.V.



## alter_ego (9. Oktober 2008)

Habe gestern eine E-Mail bekommen die wie folgt lautet. 

allo liebe Freunde und Radelkollegen und natürlich Kolleginnen,

habe von einem Radslfreund, Wolfgang Müller eine tolle Mail erhalten, die ich gern an Euch weiterleite und Euch wiederum Bitte diese auch wieder weiter-, weiterzuleiten und richtig viel Werbung zu machen.

Ziel soll sein, dass wir mit so vielen Sportlern wie möglich an den Start gehen wollen und für eine Gute Sache den Feldberg hochradeln. Also verteilt die Mails auf der Arbeit, im Verein, im Team, Radläden des Vertrauens oder wo auch immer.

Am Ziel kann jeder dann noch eine kleine freiwillige Spende zu Gunsten der krebskranken Kinder machen.

Die Veranstaltung ist eine Benefizveranstaltung zu Gunsten www.hilfe-fuer-krebskranke-kinder.de.

Wolfgangs Originaltext habe ich angefügt.

1. Start:                       Frankfurt, Fitness Company Eschersheim, 9.00 Uhr

2. Offizieller Start:       Oberursel, Hohe Mark, 10,00 Uhr Treffen, 10,30 Start

Ich zähle auf Euch, alle die nicht können sollen mindestens 10 Ersatzfahrer schicken. Teambekleidung so vorhanden nicht vergessen.

Wetter soll mit 21° super werden.

Danach können wir ja noch ne kleine Runde dranhängen.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß

Henning


Hey Radsportler,

ich möchte einen Aufruf machen. Am Samstag können wir und noch viele andere für einen guten Zweck radeln.
Es geht um einen Aktion gegen den Krebs. Gestartet wird am Samstag den 11.10.08 um 10h an der Hohen Markt (U-Bahn-Station). Das Ziel ist nicht weit entfernt. 
Es geht hoch auf dem Feldberg. Nähere Info's könnt Ihr dem beigefügten Word-Dokument entnehmen.

Mike, Paulo, Martin und ich treffen uns um 9h an der Fit-Com in Eckenheim und fahren von dort aus los.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn wir eine starke und zahlreiche Truppe zusammen bekommen würden. Vielleicht kennt Ihr auch noch andere Radler, die am Samstag für den guten Zwecke radeln möchten. Spenden werden vom Veranstalter selbstverständlich dankend angenommen.

Viele Grüße
Euer Wulfi

Hier noch die Ausschreibung. Ist leider nur in Englisch. Bin aber für Rückfragen gerne zu haben.

Practical information 
Riding the Großer Feldberg for the Kinderkrebshilfe


Dear co-riders & sponsors!

Saturday 11 October is just a few days away, so time for our "finest hour" is approaching fast.  Riding the Großer Feldberg for the Kinderkrebshilfe e.V. has received tremendous support from colleagues, friends and family. We truly thank you for you generous support.

With regards to the practicalities of the event on Saturday, we would like to invite everybody to come to the starting point at the Oberursel-Hohemark U-Bahn station (at the big round-about just off the B455).  A banner will clearly mark the starting point for our efforts. Please be there at 10.00, so that we can have the official start on 

Saturday, 11th October 2008 at 10:30.


Of course we have also prepared a special banner for the arrival (Ziel), as well as refreshments for the participants and the spectators.

Confirmed participates in the actual physical strives are the following:

	Manuela Löffler	Bent Hansen
	Marcus Payne	Glenn Scott 
	Daniel Scire	Joern Paulini
	Ms Paulini	Tarek Leohnert
	Michel Stubbe	Monika Schenk
	Sebastian Schieke 	Andrew Sullivan
                     Till Gebel	Elisabeth Kruse
	Boris Lempochner 	Monika Schenk
	Mike Lieber	Karen Parker
	Meriem Boxall	Volker Back
	Marcus Konitzny	Wolfgang Müller
	Julia Dickmann	Romina Sultana



The support team helping out with banners, refreshments, transport, photos, etc. are:

Annette Lyall
Tillmann Frommhold
Steven Smith




More information on their website: www.hilfe-fuer-krebskranke-kinder.de.




For the riders, we have the following tips:

1)	Enjoy a good meal with pasta the evening before, and go to bed early.

2)	Do not start Saturday with a big breakfast. Have two bananas ca. 15 minutes before start. 5 minutes before start, eat a Powerbar for more energy.

3)	Drink ½ litre of water before start (remember to "go") before start.

4)	Do not drink (too) much during the climb.

5)	Focus on your breathing, find your own steady slow pace, and keep it. Breathing steadily gives you the oxygen your body needs to deliver power.

6)	If others go faster, ignore them. Getting to the top is the main goal here.

7)	Bring something warm to change into after the bike ride, it might be a bit colder on the top.

8)	Dont forget to bring you mobile phone with you during the bike ride and inform the Support Team of your mobile phone number in advance.

9)	And finally; this shall not be a race to become number one.

Winning is finishing, especially for the children and their families


Please note that the ECB Sports & Cultural Club has very kindly decided to co-sponsor the event, and their sponsorship will be used to provide refreshments such as; water, powerbars, apples, bananas, chocolate bars, traubensucker etc.

Otherwise no funds donated by sponsors and riders will be spent covering costs for refreshments, organisation and administration for this event.


After the event, we will organise to hand over the collected amount in full to the Hilfe für Krebskranke Kinder Frankfurt e.V...



We very much look forward to seeing you and your families on Saturday. 


	Manuela, Elisabeth & Bent 


More information on their website: www.hilfe-fuer-krebskranke-kinder.de.


Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!! Wir würden uns auf Jeden freuen!

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Everstyle (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab schon vorhin geschrieben, die Idee find ich gut. Ich bin dabei! 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge-Tim (10. September 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## wartool (12. September 2011)

der Post ist aus 2008....


----------



## Ridge-Tim (12. September 2011)

Naja, ich meine, ich bin nächste Woche dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2011)

:d:d:d


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. September 2011)

Hi,
ob 2008 oder 2011, ich bin auch dabei! Mountain Sports fährt danach noch ne MTB Runde vom Feldberg oben los...

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## oneeasy (12. September 2011)

Also ich habe auch ein paar Kumpels 6-8 dazu bewegen können, da mitzumachen  also man sieht sich........... Noch etwas: Verstehe ich das richtig es gibt die möglichkeit auf der Straße oder im Wald (MTB) zu fahren?
danke
oneeasy


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. September 2011)

Hier übrigens der Link für 2011: http://www.feldberg-radeln.de/

Ich bin ziemlich sicher auch dabei und ja, man kann entweder durch den Wald mit dem MTB hoch fahren oder auf der Straße. Straße ist zwar eigentlich fürs Rennradeln gedacht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die was dagegen haben, wenn einer mit dem MTB über die Straße hoch will.


----------



## TiJoe (13. September 2011)

Hallo die Herren!

Ich würde ggfs. auch mitfahren wollen.

Am liebsten würde ich in Sachsenhausen losfahren und dann ab Hohemark die Kinderkrebshilfe unterstützen. Anschließend wieder locker zurück nach Hause.

Gibt es denn den ein oder anderen welcher sich da anschließen würde?

Gruß Joe


----------



## TiJoe (18. September 2011)

Es war wirklich sehr schön, aber wo wart ihr??? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (18. September 2011)

schöne Veranstaltung  leider hat das Wetter nicht so mit gespielt
Zum Hochfahren waren die Temperaturen ja ok...... aber auf dem Feldberg war es richtig kalt und dann hat es noch geregnet ohne Ende...... Wir sind dann die Straße runter gefahren und das war echt hart an der  Grenze so gefroren habe ich lange nicht mehr.......


----------



## TiJoe (18. September 2011)

Tja, das Wetter hätte schon ein wenig besser sein können...

Ich bin auch nur kurz oben geblieben und mich mit meiner Weste bewaffnet.
Dann die kleineren, steinigen Trails runter.

Da wurde mir mit meinem Rigid-Bike fast schon wieder warm... ;-))

Gruß Joe


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. September 2011)

Stimmt, war saukalt da oben. War froh, als ich auf der Abfahrt in den weniger windigen Wald kam und da hat dann auch der Regenguss kurz vor der Hohemark nicht mehr gestört.


----------

